# Dog Food with the the most Omega 3 and 6



## leooshkosh (Aug 16, 2005)

Which dog food (non-prescription) has the most omega 3 and omega 6 fatty acids? 

I'm sick and tired of having to purchase eicasderm and add that as a supplement!

Help!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

leooshkosh said:


> Which dog food (non-prescription) has the most omega 3 and omega 6 fatty acids?
> 
> I'm sick and tired of having to purchase eicasderm and add that as a supplement!
> 
> Help!


Depending on what you are looking for:

Kumpi
http://www.kumpi.com/nutrients_adult.pdf has
Omega 6 at 3.45%
Omega 3 at 0.38% 
EPA/DHA at 0.047%

Orijen 6 Fish
6 Fish Dog Analysis has
Omega 6 at 3.0%
Omega 3 at 1.2 %
EPA at 0.7%
DHA at 0.3%


Evo Fish Formula 
Meat-Based Pet Food – Premium Dog Food, Cat Food, Ferret Food, Dog Treats – EVO Pet Products has
Omega 6 at	1.68 %
Omega 3 at 2.84 %
EPA/DHA at 2.11%


*At what ratio are you looking for? It does vary by each food.*
"Research is being performed to determine the optimal ratio of omega-6 to omega-3 fatty acids that should be consumed. Previously, it was thought that the ratio should be approximately 15:1. Current recommendations are for ratios of 10:1 to 5:1"
Omega Fatty Acids: Sources, Effects, and Therapeutic Usesin Dogs 

Omega 6 is for Energy / Proper Hair & Skin Condition
Omega 3 is for Energy & Prostaglandin Production 
EPA/DHA is for Brain Neuro Development / Retinal Development

Those are just a few examples. Now I'm not sure how the % compared to each other work. 

I've used both Kumpi and Orijen and both give great results on the fur. Soft and no itching. I threw Evo in there as another Fish based grain-free formula to compare to Orijen.

Robert


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

Keep in mind that the bioavailabilty of the fatty acids are going to be less in a kibble that they would be in a properly stored capsule or refrigerated bottle. Just because the label says the food contains this percentage of Omega fatty acids, doesn't necessarily mean these nutrients are still viable. Proper processing and storage mean a lot to fragile ingredients.


----------

